# BLG - Bluglass Limited



## 3 veiws of a secret (22 September 2006)

I think a few of you should keep an eye on this minnow. First day listing up 9.5 cents, not bad support also. G'luck  imp:


----------



## pussycat2005 (22 September 2006)

*BLG - Bluglass*

New Float alert.....

up 50%

float price 20 cents

currently trading at 30 cents


Shedding some light on the biggest thing since silicon

"It came from nothing, it was a material that was never going to do anything for us," says chief scientist of Macquarie University's newest spinoff company BluGlass Pty Ltd, Dr Scott Butcher. "And then, about 12 years ago, a group in Japan used it to make a blue light-emitting diode (LED). Ever since then there's been a big explosion in devices made from this material, using blue LEDs, green, ultraviolet and violet ones." 

Gallium nitride and its uses
A compound of gallium and nitrogen, gallium nitride's most interesting characteristic is that it emits intense light. As a semiconductor, it's therefore tipped to be the biggest thing since silicon. Devices using gallium nitride that emit visible light when an electrical current pass through them – known as light-emitting diodes - are already used in everything from football stadium scoreboards, digital clocks and traffic lights. Gallium nitride is also used in the newest generation of high-density DVD players, mobile phones and military radar systems. 

The most obvious use of gallium nitride, however, will be in room lighting where it will produce LED 'light bulbs' that use a lower voltage, are more efficient, and last 100 times longer than conventional bulbs. 

"It's forecasted by the US Department of Energy that over the next 20 years solid state lighting is going to make a big impact on room lighting, lowering electrical costs quite significantly and lowering the greenhouse outputs as well," Butcher says. 

A competitive edge
The only thing slowing the lighting revolution is the current high cost of producing gallium nitride. It is not a naturally occurring material, rather it is grown at temperatures of around 1000 degrees Celsius using a process called metal organic chemical vapour deposition. This greatly increases production costs as all the materials used, including the synthetic sapphire the gallium nitride is grown on, must be able to withstand extreme heat. This is where Butcher and BluGlass come in. 

BluGlass Pty Ltd was set up by the University to commercialise a cheaper way of producing gallium nitride .

"We've been trying to grow it at much lower temperatures using different techniques, down around the 650 degrees Celsius region," says Butcher, who doubles as an Australian Research Council Research Fellow in Macquarie's Department of Physics. "At that temperature you can start growing it on materials that are a lot cheaper, like glass and silicon." 

Savings in production will naturally flow on to the consumer, which is why all the major electrical goods manufacturers are currently investing in gallium nitride research. 

"You can buy next generation high-density DVD players at the moment which cost just under US$2000," Butcher says. "Most of that cost is because of the high price of the gallium nitride-based laser diode, which costs about US$1000 off the shelf."

Blueglass Pty Ltd is currently being commercialised through Macquarie University's commercial arm, Macquarie Research Ltd. For more information, contact MRL Project Manager Technology, Commercialisation, Warren Bailey at Warren.Bailey@mq.edu.


----------



## saltyjones (10 October 2006)

that's for the info pussycat. ever since i read your post i've been following BLG.  until yesterday anyway.  when i noticed the push upward i jumped onboard at 40 cents. didn't want to miss the trade by being an observer anymore. BLG goes with my other high tech stock QHL. they are similar in their own unique ways.


----------



## Wysiwyg (23 January 2007)

*BLG   Blueglass Limited*

This company caught my attention with their connection to French company Saint Gobain and the recent share price rise.Saint Gobain were established in 1665 and presently handle 40bn euros in sales. 

Blueglass are focussed on Gallium Nitride devices.

I wonder if in the years ahead I will look back at this post.   :22_yikes:

Edit...I couldn`t find the thread and thought I opened it .. duhhh.. opcorn:


----------



## moses (20 February 2007)

Just in case you're not reading the Neilson Smart Money Analyser thread, there are 6 rather bullish signals for BLG...

a) smart money buying pressure has been positive for several days. 

b) sellers are disappearing

c) the smart selling pressure is right at highest price 

d) volume is up

e) price was up 9% on Monday

f) SP is testing old highs, ie, about to break out


----------



## moses (20 February 2007)

...and a lovely 16% rise in SP today.

Now look at tonights depth queue and make up your own mind...


----------



## namkey (21 February 2007)

Also coincided nicely with the Federal Government announcing a phasing out of incandescent light bulbs by 2010.


----------



## silence (21 February 2007)

What usually happens when the sellers aren't there? 

1 seller at a time offering higher and higher prices, which get snapped up quickly?

Or just a 'stalemate'?


----------



## ice (21 February 2007)

Based on previous observation of similar m/d's I'd say BLG will probably close in the red.
Be happy to be proved wrong though.   

ice


----------



## ric371 (21 February 2007)

moses said:
			
		

> ...and a lovely 16% rise in SP today.
> 
> Now look at tonights depth queue and make up your own mind...



 So what did you decide, looks to me with the volume today there were a lot of profit takers forcing BLG just into the red, What is your prediction for tomorrow.
Looking at the smg is seems that the SP will hold up as it has done before when the blue is above the black.


----------



## moses (21 February 2007)

ric371 said:
			
		

> So what did you decide, looks to me with the volume today there were a lot of profit takers forcing BLG just into the red, What is your prediction for tomorrow.
> Looking at the smg is seems that the SP will hold up as it has done before when the blue is above the black.



Agreed. 

My prediction...(scary thought; I'm new at this and working in the dark, would appreciate feedback, which is why I publish the basis of my decisions)? 

I'm thinking it will be bullish, and (aside from my fundamental belief that this stock has a strong future) here is why:-

a) the volume is up again

b) the volume has been rising for days

c) the entrails speak to me... (candles below)   

BUT...maybe we are getting into a more speculative zone, and the SMA chart is telling us to watch our behinds!


----------



## ric371 (21 February 2007)

So it's the blind leading the blind, which might be the best way to learn.
I dont have an hourly chart mine is daily so I see it a bit differently.

I hope however that the bull prevails as I took a punt on it today, all be it a bit late in the cycle, it still seems to me to have a while to run.

I would post an image of my graph but I havent figured out how to attach a pic yet.


----------



## moses (21 February 2007)

ric371 said:
			
		

> So it's the blind leading the blind, which might be the best way to learn.



Well yes, about the blind bit anyway. I'm trying to put some teeth into my chart reading, and the way to do this is make the call first, put real money on it, and come back the next day to see what happens. Sleeping through the market forces discipline. 

Thats my theory at least!

After thinking about this further tonight I may change my mind. I wasn't going to make a prediction, but, seeing as you asked,..it's good discipline and it clarifies my mistakes.


----------



## coyotte (21 February 2007)

Probably wrong but it looks like the Day Traders are into this.

If you're looking at Medium Term, it could be a idea to wait until around 3.55 pm Friday --- they will probably be bailing out to close their positions over the weekend --- if it's got any life in it they will be back in come Monday.

But they have been burnt and will want that cash back.


Cheers


----------



## moses (21 February 2007)

My real question here is whether or not it is OK to use the bullish Harami cross pattern with the end of day settlement.


----------



## coyotte (22 February 2007)

Generally Candle patterns need confirmation from the next candle.

You are looking at the lowest hierarchy with the 1 hour chart.

You should first be looking at the top hierarchy first.

1: Weekly
2: Daily
3: Intra Day

The bulk of Vol would appear to have been prior to lunch --- then they all bailed out --- normally if its going anywhere there would have been buying between 3pm and 3.45 pm.

All though others will probably disagree, imo generally the last 15 min of trades is simply traders closing positions. 

Cheers


----------



## moses (22 February 2007)

coyotte said:
			
		

> Generally Candle patterns need confirmation from the next candle.
> 
> You are looking at the lowest hierarchy with the 1 hour chart.
> 
> ...



Thanks Coyote. 

So then, if I understand you correctly, we've got:-

1: Weekly, very bullish.
2: Daily, undecided
3: Intraday, bearish (unless the closing position counts)

Which I guess means a correction before climbing again, or at least consolidating like it usually does.

But...(my question) if the closing position counts, that is, if we have a Harami Cross, then the day closed lower but on a bullish note, and the day's indecision was cleared up for a rise in SP tommorrow. That might mean there will be no correction, just another surge in SP (wishful thinking taking over here?).

Attached is the day's action fyi. It shows the bulk of action was at open, and the SP hanging indecisively around 72c most of the day. Then profit taking took over in the last hour, and a slight rebound after close. Not sure that I'm any wiser for that...

As it happens I'm going to hold, so its all a bit academic. But were I hoping to trade this question would be important. My best guess tonight is that BLG will settle down for some well earned consolidation.


----------



## coyotte (22 February 2007)

Moses:

I have not used candles for a long time now, except for tails on toping stocks.

1: Yesterday was a Doji (unconfirmed)

2: Volume seemed to be Traders (the move was not committed) -- the move in this stock was 16/01/07

3: On candles the sp should not retrace back below .64c

If your following hourly sp then take particular notice of the action between 2pm and 3pm  --- it can be a good pointer.


Cheers


----------



## silence (22 February 2007)

Looks like some solid support building at 0.65 now.


----------



## silence (28 February 2007)

My commsec data says that the low for today was 61 cents? Is this an error?

Back up to 72ish cents now anyway..


----------



## moses (28 February 2007)

BLG crashed briefly to 61c soon after open, but has been recovering steadily ever since. It is now only 1 c off yesterdays high, and is looking good to make new highs again today.


----------



## Gurgler (28 February 2007)

Yes, thought about buying some more of them as the market went down, but opted for putting it in SMM instead. They have recovered, but not as much as BLG, but hey! Pity our pockets are not limitless.


----------



## moses (5 March 2007)

...and guess which stock is riding out this correction high and dry?


----------



## pussycat2005 (7 March 2007)

It hit a high of 90 cents yesterday - something is brewing


----------



## silence (12 March 2007)

Certainly a rocket under it..Time for a speeding ticket?

340000 shares traded in the first 8 minutes..


----------



## moses (13 March 2007)

Time for BLG to take a breather I suspect. Buying opp?


----------



## Robroy (14 March 2007)

*BLG - The Speculator's buy of the week*

David Haselhurst in today's Speculator column in The Bulletin magazine picks BluGlass as this week's recommendation, "as punters warm to its next-generation lighting story aimed at slashing carbon emissions".

There's no denying the good timing of BLG's revolutionary lighting product, right when the world is finally waking up to global warming, and the likes of the EEC and (even, gasp) John Howard are banning incandescent lightbulbs.

Haselhurst pointed out that last week BLG soared to a new high even in the midst of a jittery market.

That augurs well for the next week IMO. I note that this morning's large market pullback has kept BLG's price flat or even slightly down, which is unusual for day 1 of a Speculator recommendation. I.e. you can still buy it without paying the 'Speculator premium'.

As all Speculator's recommendations have shot up lately, even in the midst of the major correction days, I doubt this situation will last long.


----------



## moses (21 March 2007)

Curious to know whether this ann is responsible for BLG's present slide down.

In accordance with ASX Listing Rule 3.10A, the Company wishes to advise that
15,954,900 ordinary fully paid shares will be released from escrow on or about 5 April 2007.

Application will be made to ASX to have the fully paid ordinary shares quoted within 10 days from the date of release of escrow.


----------



## silence (28 March 2007)

Yuck, this isn't looking as good as it was a few weeks ago.


Out today for a minor profit, I'd be hoping to reenter possibly at 0.65, but maybe even 0.55 support?


----------



## DionM (26 April 2007)

I'm suprised how this one has petered out?

I'm thinking of hopping in, as I believe the future is there for the tech of the stock, but the last few weeks have not been very kind to BLG.  Looks liike a good time to be thinking of buying though with the price down so low ... seems to be some support around 68/69c.


----------



## Out Too Soon (27 April 2007)

Lot's of very premature speculation on this stock. I'm an electronics tech & see a huge future for this technology but the fact is the sp has more than tripled whereas this could take longer to get of the ground than a miner or a biotech. Put it in the bottom draw if you have the patience but don't expect quick profits from here.


----------



## nioka (11 October 2007)

Maybe it's time this one was reviewed. I've never held this one as I considered it was overpriced and too far from producing sales for my type of investing. I'm reviewing it now after having it on a watch list for some time. I hope the SP has bottomed out. The point of commercial production draws closer and I believe they have a product that will be popular. Any comments?


----------



## tech/a (11 October 2007)

Held these for sometime. Exited at 55 after averaging down and getting out with small loss.

Son is a PHD in Physics specialising in Fibre optics and laser technology.
He concurs with Out To Soon.

I'm waiting for evidence they have or will blast off before commiting funds again.Nothing to interest me YET.


----------



## rub92me (11 October 2007)

Positive article in the SMH a couple of days ago about this one. Didn't do anything to the shareprice though. Promising: yes, but they have to move quickly to capture the market. Early half of 2008 will be the make or break for them. On the watchlist for now.


----------



## Synergy (11 October 2007)

Held for a few weeks but sold out recently. I'll definitely look to get back in when the time is right. I think long term they will probably be quite successful.


----------



## nioka (13 November 2007)

At last BLG's SP has reacted to a "good news" announcement. The SP has risen almost 10% this morning which I think must be the result of yesterdays announcement that they have taken 3 more important steps towards commercialisation of it's unique LED technology. This is another stock which I hold and I believe could benefit from a Rudd win and should still do OK with the Libs.


----------



## nioka (13 November 2007)

Now up over 16%. This one was a dog stock for many I guess. It is one I only purchased recently as I thought it Had fallen too far and did have potential. I bought it when it got a substantial govt.research and development grant which meant someone had been able to convince others that it had potential.


----------



## DionM (13 November 2007)

Interesting to see if it can be sustained.  I have been tempted to buy in but still have some reservations.  While it's proposition is unique, it will need to be substantially cheaper or substantially outperform the competition to stand out, otherwise it will just end up another LED manufacturer.


----------



## nioka (13 November 2007)

DionM said:


> Interesting to see if it can be sustained.  I have been tempted to buy in but still have some reservations.  While it's proposition is unique, it will need to be substantially cheaper or substantially outperform the competition to stand out, otherwise it will just end up another LED manufacturer.




With luck it will end up holding patents that will be used by all the other LED manufacturers. That is where the value could come from.


----------



## DionM (13 November 2007)

nioka said:


> With luck it will end up holding patents that will be used by all the other LED manufacturers. That is where the value could come from.




True, but it will need to be compelling enough for others to want to licence it; or not develop something similar.

Don't get me wrong, I hope they go far (and I don't hold), but I just wonder about the uniqueness.

It's not like TZL, for example, which has something revolutionary and that no one else has with their fasteners.  BLGs is just another way of doing something that can already be done, if that makes sense.


----------



## nomore4s (29 January 2008)

While still technically in a downtrend & some work still to do BLG looks to be showing signs of nearing a bottom imo.

Thoughts on the chart (sorry it's a bit jam packed now, lol )

The strong rally with the vol bubble is what has got me interested, it is a very strong move on very high vol. While it couldn't find a last point of support imo it shows some heavy interest in this stock, and I think the overall weakness of the market lately had alot to do with it not finding a LPS and someone taking that opportunity to buy more as cheap as possible (could be wrong of course as I often am).

Thoe other points of note are: 
- Reducing/low volume on the down move since the strong move up
- The bar from Tue 22.01.08, look at the close and remember the general market closed on its lows that day.
- The bar from todays action also had very little volume suggesting very little supply at this level atm.

More work to do yet but one to watch imo

Thoughts and feedback welcome.


----------



## nomore4s (7 March 2008)

Updated view.

Looking more and more like accumulation imo, with volume seeming to confirm this atm.

There was a strong rejection of 34c, and look at the vol that then came in and the effect that the vol had. Also look at the vol and spreads on the reaction back to 34c from the 44c high - alot of positive signs appearing?

This is slowly passing the required tests imo.


----------



## Synergy (8 March 2008)

Yeah this is one i've been watching closely. It didn't come through for me in the feb tipping comp, and I forgot to enter the march one, but it would have been my pick again. Should be a company that is fairly immune to the current climate I think. Very keen to see what it can do next week.


----------



## nomore4s (4 April 2008)

Still looking positive for BLG atm. Looks to be building a nice base.

Yesterdays bar was a strong move on high volume and todays bar was a good test and rejection of 40c which will hopefully now provide an area of support.

But I would really like to see a SOS and then a LPS to confirm the accumulation argument. Looks to be close imo, but you never know.


----------



## nomore4s (20 April 2008)

Continuing good signs for BLG imo.

After ann (refer attached ann) on 14.04.08 regarding Opes Prime & Lift Capital, was expecting some selling pressure.

We did see some selling pressure on the 14th with a wide range down day on good volume, but look at the 15th, very high volume but tight range, buyers stepped up and the response in the following days confirm there was buying in that bar.

Am now waiting for a buy point - eg a SOS followed by a LPS.


----------



## Synergy (15 May 2008)

After a very good presentation released a couple of days ago BLG has finally broken out. A long accumulation period around the 40c range should fuel this for a while. 

Hopefully they can get their demonstration plant up and running in the near future while the mood is still positive. Good to see them pushing their solar capabilities in the presentation too. Definitely a nice bonus to have that capability. Could even be the key to it all in the long term. 

Tomorrow could be very interesting with a bit of luck...


----------



## So_Cynical (17 May 2008)

Dude...the volume is not all that spectacular for a true "breakout"

 perhaps it will keep going...perhaps not.?

EDIT: ok i looked at a chart and...its a breakout!..still the whole markets on an upswing.

Open 0.4650 
High 0.5200


----------



## nomore4s (17 May 2008)

Good move by BLG at last, been waiting for a while but I missed it lol , due to being pretty much fully invested already - alot of stocks on my watchlist have made strong moves recently and BLG was one of the last to move. Ah well that's trading.

Will be  looking for a last point of support now and may get an entry off of that (if some funds become available), will see what happens.

May post a chart after work today.

Good luck all.


----------



## nomore4s (28 May 2008)

nomore4s said:


> Good move by BLG at last, been waiting for a while but I missed it lol , due to being pretty much fully invested already - alot of stocks on my watchlist have made strong moves recently and BLG was one of the last to move. Ah well that's trading.
> 
> Will be  looking for a last point of support now and may get an entry off of that (if some funds become available), will see what happens.
> 
> ...




Updated chart at last been very busy. Anyone want a job(making & installing robes & showerscreens)?lol

After the strong move up, prices couldn't overcome the resistaince at 60c and has reacted back towards 45c on reducing vol. But have yet to see any form of decent support come in, would want the see some at 44-45c.

Will now be looking for an entry depending on where it finds support, if 44c doesn't hold may have to rethink.

Good luck all.


----------



## Synergy (1 June 2008)

I'm surprised by the speed this has fallen back down. Also looking for an entry if it holds somewhere above 40c. Managed to jump ship as it fell through 60c which was nice, but fundamentally i want to hold BLG.


----------



## hbarile (3 June 2008)

Money Week just published Article on Solar Power which was very interesting. Subscriber only article

" However, the best way to play solar is to invest in the materials
themselves, says Jim Mellon.There a number of companies
focusing on producing the metals that make up the thin-film
technology that is replacing traditional PV cells. Dowa Mining,
(JP:5714), for example, is the world’s largest producer of
gallium, while *Bluglass (AX:BLG) is an Australian producer of
gallium.*
These metals are in short supply and the companies producing
them will have a firm grip on developments in thin-film
solar panels. As Jim Mellon pointed out in last week’s
Roundtable, you’ll also be able to get good exposure across
these metals when his Emerging Metals company lists on Aim
in the coming months. For a broader exposure to the next
revolution in solar power, there are two solar ETFs from
Claymore (NYSE:TAN) and VanEck (AMEX: KWT).


----------



## So_Cynical (3 June 2008)

_Quote Link
*Gallium* is used in light emitting diodes as gallium arsenide and phosphide (and potential in visible diode lasers). It can be used as replacement for mercury in thermometers and dental amalgams. World production of gallium is around 100 tpa. *Nearly all the world's gallium is sourced as a by-product of alumina production* by extraction from the caustic liquor produced in processing bauxite._

http://www.chemlink.com.au/gallium.htm


----------



## nomore4s (8 June 2008)

BLG looks to have found support I was looking for at about 45c.

The chart is now looking very healthy imho, volume coming in at all the right places atm. 

Would now obviously be looking to overcome resistance at 60c.

Have also attached a P&F chart with some possible target. Orange line gives a price target of between 85-90c and green is over $1.50.

This chart clearly show the trading range (which IMO is accumulation) with the strong support at around 32c. This is one of the strengths of P&F charting.


----------



## Bohaty (8 September 2008)

Just curious, is Bluglass into OLED technology? If it is then
its got a big future.
_Story so far_
Bluglass is a company with technology that makes light emitting diodes drastically cheaper to produce. 
In doing so it brightens its prospects in a $US100 billion ($103 billion) global market for illumination. 
Semiconductor manufacturer BluGlass said it had developed a cheaper process that cut the cost of making light emitting diodes, 
or LEDs, by almost half.

This is why i'm interested in Bluglass, as *Samsung* readily believes that OLED HD technology will be the next big format.
However manufacturing costs are all that’s holding this technology back at the moment, but Samsung predicts 2010 as the 
year OLED will make the move to mainstream affordability and replace LCD. At IFA 2008, Samsung showed off two OLED TVs.

So if Bluglass can make LED cheaper to make, can they also make the
OLED cheaper to produce? And is OLED something totally different to LED?


----------



## Solarfuture (12 January 2009)

*sales and distribution agreement with ITOCHU Plastics*

The below news I think will be a turning point for the share price.

January 12, 2009
The Manager
Company Announcements Office
Australian Stock Exchange Limited
Dear Sir / Madam
· Lighting Pioneer BluGlass signs Exclusive distribution agreement with
Japanese company, ITOCHU Plastics Inc.
Energy efficient lighting pioneer BluGlass Ltd (ASX code: BLG) has signed a sales and distribution agreement with ITOCHU Plastics  Inc (CIPS), a wholly-owned subsidiary of one of Japan’s oldest
and largest trading companies, Tokyo-based Itochu Corporation. CIPS has won the sole rights to
market BluGlass’s unique Australian-bred LED manufacturing technology in Japan.
“This is a breakthrough in the commercialisation of our next generation lighting technology,” said
BluGlass chief executive officer Mr Giles Bourne. “We have been talking to CIPS, since August and
they, together with BluGlass, have successfully introduced BluGlass technology to the Japanese
market.
The BluGlass technology allows the production of gallium nitride based (GaN) semiconductor
wafers considerably cheaper than existing processes. GaN based wafers are used in high
performance LED general lighting devices for use in homes, offices and factories that are
considerably more energy efficient than traditional incandescent or fluorescent bulbs and tubes.
Executives from CIPS visited BluGlass’s pilot manufacturing plant in late December before the
distribution deal was signed “CIPS’ highly skilled sales team will promote the RPCVD technology
with equipment to demonstrate the core competencies of both companies in GaN based
semiconductor wafer business for the Japanese LED market,” stated Yamamoto, General Manager
of CIPS. “BluGlass’ technology and equipment are a perfect complement to those that CIPS
already delivers to the Japanese LED market, as well as enabling expansion of CIPS sales
products, materials for LED, to leading edge GaN LED applications, “ Yamamoto added.
Mr Bourne said the agreement was an important milestone and BluGlass will be seeking to set up
similar agreements in different markets around the world. He said that it indicated that the company
was progressing well on its long-stated plan to commercialise the GaN technology, which was
developed by scientists at Sydney’s Macquarie University.
“Our ultimate plan is to sell our semiconductor manufacturing equipment to the Japanese market
through Itochu,” Mr Bourne said. “That would involve payments for the plant equipment and also
ongoing licensing fees. We are also hoping to negotiate strategic collaborations with Japanese
corporations so that we can further develop uses for our technology.”
About Itochu
ITOCHU Plastic Inc. (CIPS) is a trading arm of Itochu Corporation and specialises in importing and
exporting materials for electronic devices, packaging, industrial materials and synthetic resin
materials. Its annual sales are 230 billion yen ($A3.5billion). Itochu Corporation has operated since
1858, since which it has established many trading, operating and investments businesses. Its
shares trade on the Tokyo Stock Exchange, it has paid-up capital of 202 billion yen ($A3.3 billion)
and total assets of 5,800 billion yen ($A93.5 billion).
About BluGlass
BluGlass is commercialising a unique Australian-bred manufacturing technology known as Remote
Plasma Chemical Vapour Deposition (RPCVD) to reduce the cost of Gallium Nitride (GaN) semiconductor
wafers. GaN wafers are a core component of high brightness light emitting diodes
(LEDs) for which there is a US$4 billion market, expected to treble to US$12 billion by 2012.
Applications for these LEDs include use in mobile appliances, signs/displays, automotive, signals
and illumination. BluGlass’s breakthrough in low cost manufacture of GaN could allow LEDs into
mass markets such as the US$100 billion general lighting market currently dominated by
incandescent and fluorescent lights. LEDs will slash carbon emissions and green house gas
emissions from electricity generation because they are 4-5 times more energy efficient than
incandescent bulbs and last up to 50 times longer.
Contact information
Giles Bourne, Chief Executive Officer, BluGlass 02 9334 2300
Alan Deans, Last Word Corporate Communications 0427 490 992
Mark Furness, Last Word Corporate Communications 0419 275 504


----------



## orr (17 January 2009)

For those with an interest in this field of LED  development, the attached publication out of Purdue Uni, Indiana, should illuminate. For those with only an interest in the stock price, it mightn't hurt to be aware of possible future competitors. 

http://news.uns.purdue.edu/x/2008b/080717SandsLighting.html


----------



## Gordon Gekko (25 March 2009)

Hi All,

I am just wondering who if anyone here owns this Stock? I own it but am not sure if it is ever going to produce and think my money may be better used somewhere else. I am in at .24 and it seems to be forming a base so its not the end of the world at this stage. There is no very little volume here.

Is anyone else holding for the long term? The upside could be hug on this stock no??

Best

Not on the inside and thats the problem
GG


----------



## the don (26 March 2009)

I am a long time holder of this stock and believe we are on the verge of some quality news coming from the company .The upside is enormous if you are investing long term not necessarily trading the stock .LED technology is the future and CFL's are getting more and more bad press.I own a significant parcel at 40c and am not panicked.


----------



## So_Cynical (26 March 2009)

Gordon Gekko said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am just wondering who if anyone here owns this Stock? I own it but am not sure if it is ever going to produce and think my money may be better used somewhere else.




Looking at my watch lists tonight, came to the conclusion there's some people switching out of these sideways stocks..the stocks that require some patience, and going to the performers over the last few weeks.

Could be a good opportunity for those with some patience...there's alot to like about Bluglass.


----------



## MOSSuMS (20 October 2009)

I got out on the 14th before any of this so wouldn't have made much difference to me...  but it looks like some people knew about this before the announcement - heads should roll (mainly because nobody posted the inside info here!). 

But seriously - that sudden 18% jump means inside info must have been used by someone.

The Gov award was announced today:
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20091020/pdf/31lflj2s2ww0yh.pdf

Comsec Closing prices, offer, bid and vol:
19 Oct 2009 0.230 2.22%  0.265 0.230 1,542,541 
16 Oct 2009 0.225 18.42%  0.225 0.205 1,048,208 
15 Oct 2009 0.190 -9.52%  0.205 0.190 167,687 
14 Oct 2009 0.210 7.69%  0.210 0.195 618,663 
13 Oct 2009 0.195 0%  0.200 0.195 152,572

If anyone saw info elsewhere before the announcement - send the details to ASX/ASIC (whichever looks after this stuff now!) this time, and to me directly ASAP next time!


----------



## MOSSuMS (2 January 2010)

Heading south again now, so glad I got out.

Any holders out there? Still all blue sky rather than blue glass, and the longer it goes on, the more likely it is other tech will sideline them and burn will mean more cash raisings.

LED lighting and displays will inherit the future. Not so sure on solar though, as large scale panels at low cost are key. Any tech people out there know if they have missed the boat now?


----------



## So_Cynical (2 January 2010)

MOSSuMS said:


> Not so sure on solar though, as large scale panels at low cost are key.




GHG offsets having a real dollar value is the key to all renewable energy businesses....personally i got a bit worried about Blueglass when they went off on a development tangent, a little while back.


----------



## Wysiwyg (21 January 2010)

So_Cynical said:


> GHG offsets having a real dollar value is the key to all renewable energy businesses....personally i got a bit worried about Blueglass when they went off on a development tangent, a little while back.




Yes the technology would be difficult to tie down as the best technology for creating semi-conductor materials.  


> This process called Remote Plasma Chemical Vapour Deposition (RPCVD) has the potential to offer many advantages over current manufacturing techniques.
> 
> BluGlass’ breakthrough was in the development of a process that allowed RPCVD to be used to grow group III nitride thin films at low temperatures and importantly without the oxygen contamination that has previously limited its use in this field.





> Currently a process called MOCVD is the most widely used process for the production of high brightness LEDs. This process requires much higher growth temperatures of typically over 1000 °C, the use of expensive and toxic ammonia and costly substrates such as sapphire or silicon carbide (SiC).



The South Korean deal fell through but they say there is interest from other parties. The Government Against Climate Change (GACC ) has thrown  near 5 million at BLG but no Australian manufacturer wants to pick up the Bluglass technology. So South Korea is the place of interest.

Mossums .... maybe someone has got the jump on them, hence the Koreans backing off. Red flag in my opinion until something concrete is advanced.


----------



## MOSSuMS (27 May 2010)

Still gald I'm out! Red flag agreed (and scary chart) wysiwyg.

One extra comment on Gov grants though...

I've been in 2 companies that got Gov grants, and both were, ahem, (watching the legals here) disingenuous. The schemes are too easy to secure funds from, open to abuse and (can't give the full story sorry) the scheme operators know they are full of holes but dodn't have the resources or political free hand to plug them.

So I now see the fact that someone gets a Gov grant (or many in the case of BLG) as a potential NEGATIVE, often used to shore up a fundamentally uneconomic endeavour - at best they loose the commercial focus.



Wysiwyg said:


> The Government Against Climate Change (GACC ) has thrown  near 5 million at BLG but no Australian manufacturer wants to pick up the Bluglass technology. So South Korea is the place of interest.
> 
> Mossums .... maybe someone has got the jump on them, hence the Koreans backing off. Red flag in my opinion until something concrete is advanced.


----------



## moses (11 June 2010)

hullo hullo wots up here then? Up 30% today on volume, gapping up after yesterdays rise...no price sensitive news just the release of yet more reports.

http://www.auscleantech.com.au/ACT_Reports.html


----------



## MOSSuMS (11 June 2010)

BLG seems to be driven by hope and prayer on LED and Solar, so all coverage sees a jump, even if there is nothing new in it. A bit like speculative O&G explorers spuding giving a 'lets hope this time is it' lift.

Having said that, the last sudden jump preceeded that grant anouncement, so if there wasn't recent news flow I'd be expecting something else to come out. When was that report released? Bluglass announced it yesterday, so I'm thinking that is it.

I'm a cynic, but for good reason!


----------



## pixel (21 April 2016)

Has anybody noticed BLU's revival?




I would have preferred to have picked it up in March, but if today's flag break prevails and leaves the little continuation gap, I'm happy to accumulate. Traded two Intraday swingers and am now holding an overnighter.


----------



## So_Cynical (21 April 2016)

pixel said:


> Has anybody noticed BLU's revival?




EDE and now BLG, everything old is new again, whats next a Geodynamics revival.


----------



## pixel (22 April 2016)

So_Cynical said:


> EDE and now BLG, everything old is new again, whats next a Geodynamics revival.




After reading this morning's notes about directors being rewarded for "attaining KPIs", the cynic in me suspects the "key" might have been a 20c share price. 
But of course, that kind of "moves" never happen in Oz.

Let's see if the resistance at 20c holds today; if it does, I'll take profit and not hold over the long weekend.


----------



## So_Cynical (26 December 2018)

Blueglass - back to where we were 5 years ago again and now burning over half a million per month, 5 years ago i thought Blueglass had something and now thinking again that they perhaps have something, the market is at that point where it pretty much doesn't care.

Did a large cap raise back in early 18 at 37 CPS ~ investors underwater big time now, good timing management wise.
~


----------



## frugal.rock (7 January 2020)

Some initial research and thought on this one tells me I am interested in it.
I don't do hunches, but hoped anyone following this one has more to ad. Been a long time since last post and can see why by the charts.
F.Rock
PS: last time I heard a price on projector globe's, was above $200 each...


----------



## barney (7 January 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Some initial research and thought on this one tells me I am interested in it.
> I don't do hunches, but hoped anyone following this one has more to ad. Been a long time since last post and can see why by the charts.
> F.Rock
> PS: last time I heard a price on projector globe's, was above $200 each...




First glance ….Chart is very ordinary but I know nothing about them fundamentally … Will have a look tomorrow arv sometime


----------



## galumay (7 January 2020)

Dont waste your time Barney! Had a quick sqiz, 10 years of burning shareholders capital, nearly every year more CR's, losses for a decade, god knows how 'businesses' like this are allowed to continue as listed entities.


----------



## rnr (7 January 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Some initial research and thought on this one tells me I am interested in it.
> I don't do hunches, but hoped anyone following this one has more to ad. Been a long time since last post and can see why by the charts.
> F.Rock
> PS: last time I heard a price on projector globe's, was above $200 each...




Hi @frugal.rock,
Well you don't do hunches (a good start) & some initial research and thought on this one tells you that you are interested in it.
Excellent!
In the last 20 months price has moved down from a high of 53¢ to a low of 9.5¢ so if you don't mind sharing, I will ask you to inform the Forum about your initial research and why you are interested!
Cheers,
Rob


----------



## frugal.rock (8 January 2020)

Sure Rob.... so nice of you to ask "on behalf of the forum"...
Initial research purely some recent news about collaboration with Luminous re projector globe's...
and the Gan laser diodes as aluded to in my post. They make it sound promising... but how many projectors are in use? Dunno.


rnr said:


> Hi @frugal.rock,
> In the last 20 months price has moved down from a high of 53¢ to 9c
> Rob



Wow, that's one big ass drop eh, as also aluded to in my post.
The interest is in the technology from a pure technical stand point.
(Cutting laser diodes higher efficiency LEDs) I like electronics?!
They are talking 5 year projections, sales maybe 2021... meh, do your own research but what I read sounds washy.
Have you lost money on it Rob?
@galumay has kindly chipped in, with thanks, with the guts , of what people like myself (novices) need to know.
Cheers.
F.Rock
PS; it's a stock that will grind to the ground, or gain market share in a niche area and it appears the latter may never eventuate.


----------



## rnr (8 January 2020)

@frugal.rock 

Thanks for taking the time to reply and expanding on your initial post.

I now get that your interest is of a purely technical nature in relation to the products sold and unfortunately the market (as reflected by the share price) has not shared your enthusiasm over the last 20 months.

"Have you lost money on it Rob?" The answer is no (I have never owned this share).

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Miner (8 January 2020)

rnr said:


> @frugal.rock
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to reply and expanding on your initial post.
> 
> ...



I say no one dares to rob @rnr even with blue eyes (BLG)  . So it's all frugality thoughts @frugal.rock .
Lol


----------



## tech/a (29 July 2020)

Surprised there is no noise on BLG
Picked up in the consolidation 4 days ago.
Has great leading technology.


----------



## frugal.rock (29 July 2020)

I didn't dare mention it again, but did notice it recently... 
Prefer to wait for an actual product to market.... which may be getting closer to fruition.


----------



## frugal.rock (5 August 2020)

Don't know why I bother...


----------



## tech/a (5 August 2020)

frugal.rock said:


> Don't know why I bother...




What do you mean.

Traded this from 6c to 9.2 c 
Not such a tardy trade .


----------



## qldfrog (5 August 2020)

tech/a said:


> Surprised there is no noise on BLG
> Picked up in the consolidation 4 days ago.
> Has great leading technology.



Noticed you selected it this month as i was betting on BGL and thought oh Duc has beaten me
Not to confuse..
Both have room to grow in different domains and economic worlds I agree


----------



## tech/a (5 August 2020)

Yes I closed it even though Id picked it.
Had 2 goes in the 10c arena but lacked follow through.
Wasn't prepared to put open profit at risk.

The daily chart pattern is bearish and the Hrly shows
lack in demand. Might be able to pick this up well
for the next run up.

It will show sooner than later.


----------



## rederob (5 August 2020)

tech/a said:


> Yes I closed it even though Id picked it.
> Had 2 goes in the 10c arena but lacked follow through.
> Wasn't prepared to put open profit at risk.
> 
> ...



I have a buy alert in at 7.5 cents.
Those previous holders (like me - disclosure) that participated in the rights issue at 2 cents per share can sell at 6 cents and multiply their profits significantly.  I can't see a need to sell atm, but as the rights issue was one for one, it's a nice profit margin to sell only the newly purchased shares and lose nothing by retaining the original investment.


----------



## tech/a (5 August 2020)

Of course makes perfect sense


----------



## Craton (28 August 2020)

Knew the big dogs would be all over this one!
Gonna use BLG as my Sep 2020 Stock Tip.
Electronics and lasers, what's not to like?!?


----------



## Craton (26 November 2021)

Hmm, no other posts since my last one. No doubt due to a tanking SP but it has seen an upward trend of late so, BLG is a Dec 2021 tipping comp. entrant for me.


----------



## bigchungusbets (5 January 2022)

This is probably one of the most slept upon stocks out there considering the transitional period the company is currently in 

Personally I have $70k invested at an average of 3.8c


----------

